# Only with new kernels: ide: failed opcode was: unknown

## cromozon

I'd recently upgraded from gcc 3.36 to 4.1.1, and also upgraded my kernel at the same time

while upgrading I ran out of space on /dev/hda so I decided to make a partition on my other drive '/dev/hdc', I have hecitated to do this before, because this a labtop, and when using the second harddrive I can't use my cd/dvd, not that I usualy do, but I liked having the option  :Rolling Eyes:  .

anyway, now i am getting these errors

```
#dmesg

... 

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

...
```

this is running on 

```
# uname -srmp 

Linux 2.6.18 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.60GHz

```

The fun thing is, when I switch to my old kernel (2.6.13-gr5), everything works fine, and if I dont mount any hdc on boot I apparently doen't get any errors  :Question: 

now I have ben searching these forums for 2 weeks now and tried several things suggested here

1) checking the cables, as this is a labtop, the arent that much to do, but i tried pushing them in harder, I also tried switching drive hdc to another ( from a 60GB IBM travelstar to a 40GB ) but the result was the same, I can't use any of them as hda, as they are password protected by another thinkpad, and appartnly mine can't boot password protected disk  :Confused: 

2) running badblock </dev/hdc|/dev/hda> -v, no badblocks found

3) changing everything with DMA in it's name in the BIOS

Here some info on the disk's:

```
/dev/hdc:

 Model=IC25T060ATCS05-0, FwRev=CA8OA71A, SerialNo=CSL800D8G105HA

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1768kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117210240

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```
/dev/hda:

 Model=IC25N020ATCS04-0, FwRev=CA2OA71A, SerialNo=CSH204DMJ8A0LB

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/15/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1768kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/15/63, CurSects=15481935, LBA=yes, LBAsects=39070080

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode
```

what I think is really strange is that the error only comes if they are mounted on boot, here's fstab also

```
/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda6               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,users 0 0

/dev/hdc1               /mnt/win_d      auto            ro,users,umask=222      0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        auto            noauto,users    0 0

/dev/hda4               /home           reiserfs        auto            0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win_c      ntfs            ro,users,umask=0222     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/hdc2               /mnt/store      reiserfs        auto            0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

```

and

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

02:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
```

I hope someone can help me, as the computer is really running bad, eclipse takes like 1-1½ minute to start

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cromozon,

Examine your kernel settings, the IDE section should have at least the settings in this post you may have other settings too.

That error message is typically cause by DMA timeouts. They can be caused by having IRQ Unmsking on and a lot of activity on lower priority IRQs. Please post your /proc/interrupts

```
hdparm /dev/hda
```

will show the active settings

After your error occurs, the kernel will fall back to PIO on that drive, which is much slower.

----------

## cromozon

Hi thx for the sugestings

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

Use multi-mode by default

Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM suppor

generic/default IDE chipset support

PCI IDE chipset support

Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

Use PCI DMA by default when available

Intel PIIXn chipsets support 
```

is as far as i can se all in the kernel, for some reason I also had 'RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support' and CMD640 chupse bugfix/support' build in, I'l remove  and se if that helps.

```

 # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 41344/15/63, sectors = 39070080, start = 0
```

it's excactly the same for /dev/hdc except the geometry and sectors

EDIT, forgot /proc/interupts, here the come

```
 # cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:     226559          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       4376          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          1          XT-PIC  yenta, Intel 82801CA-ICH3

  6:          3          XT-PIC  floppy

  7:          0          XT-PIC  parport0

  9:          2          XT-PIC  acpi

 11:       8301          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, eth0

 12:      23772          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      10328          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         41          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

ERR:          0
```

(this was after approximatly an uptime on 15 minutes

----------

## cromozon

I'l just add that dmesg also complains about hdc today

```
hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

hdc: drive not ready for comman
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cromozon,

You have  

```
unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
```

so IRQ loading is not your problem.

----------

## cromozon

ok, 

actually it seems like removing the 'RZ1000 and CMD640' bugfixed removed the error  :Very Happy: 

althoug im not sure, because I used a slightly modified .config, where i get bombarded with these message:

```
evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
```

any idea to how i can get these away, 

I did a dmesg | grep opcode, and nothin came out, so I think the problem was removed, thx for the help with the chipset NeddySeagoon

EDIT: I can see i had enabled event debugging in the kernel, im now recompiling without, and post ass soon as it finish, I really hope everything is working again, like the good old days  :Smile: 

----------

## cromozon

ok, done compiling, and now i can se the disk is still failing  :Sad: 

----------

## Der P@te

I've got the same Problem since Kernel 2.6.18  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
> ...

 

----------

## sedeuce

 *Der P@te wrote:*   

> I've got the same Problem since Kernel 2.6.18 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> ...

 

same problem here with:

```
Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

```

/var/log/messages:

```
Nov  6 01:46:18 host ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Nov  6 01:47:18 host hdc: irq timeout: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Nov  6 01:47:18 host hdc: irq timeout: error=0x24 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x02 }

Nov  6 01:47:18 host ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Nov  6 01:48:18 host hdc: irq timeout: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Nov  6 01:48:18 host hdc: irq timeout: error=0x24 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x02 }

Nov  6 01:48:18 host ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Nov  6 23:50:52 host syslog-ng[5859]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Nov  6 23:50:52 host syslog-ng[5859]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

```

except that when the  *Quote:*   

> ide: failed opcode was: unknown

  happens, the system will hang.  notice the time gap.  had to hard reboot.

hdc is DVD-RW:

```
hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, FwRev=1.04, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

hda, my hd, doesn't give any errors in /var/log/messages:

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=WDC WD2500SB-01KBA0, FwRev=08.02D08, SerialNo=WD-WCAL73696483

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=74

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

 * signifies the current active mode

```

more details:

```
hdparm /dev/hdc;hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 17)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP

02:05.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)
```

any ideas?

thanks,

sedeuce

----------

## bianco

same here... (with 2.6.18-r3)

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Using my old stable version 2.6.16 it's all ok (no errors and fully dma activated)...

----------

## bianco

 *bianco wrote:*   

> same here... (with 2.6.18-r3)
> 
> Using my old stable version 2.6.16 it's all ok (no errors and fully dma activated)...

 

I've 'definitively' solved switching to lastest mm-sources-2.6.19-rc6-mm2...

...waiting for better gentoo-sources-...-r4

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Total bummer.  I've got this too:

```
Jun 24 20:35:38 balls hde: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Jun 24 20:35:38 balls hde: status error: error=0x44 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x04 }

Jun 24 20:35:38 balls ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 24 20:35:38 balls hde: drive not ready for command

```

...over and over again.

```
balls witr # hdparm /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  0 (off)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

balls witr # hdparm -i /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Model=TDK DVDRW840G, FwRev=1.02, SerialNo=005447

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:180,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

balls witr # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

balls witr # uname -srm

Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686

balls witr # 
```

This drive works perfectly in a different system with the same kernel.

```
balls witr # zcat  /proc/config.gz  | grep -i _ide

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

```

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Actually, I think I found a fix.  You'll note that I have a JMicron SATA and IDE chip.  My kernel config had JMicron drivers configured in the IDE part and the ATA part.  I thought maybe they were fighting over either the drive or the chip.  I disabled the JMicron PATA driver and now the IDE drive seems to run fine.  Unfortunately I also compiled the ide-cd driver in at the same time (before it had been a module) so I can't be sure that is what solved the problem.  Still, with those two changes there are no more problems with the DVD drive.  So I'm happy.    :Laughing: 

EDIT:  Nope, spoke too soon!    :Sad: 

```
Jun 25 11:37:56 balls hde: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Jun 25 11:37:56 balls ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 25 11:37:56 balls hde: drive not ready for command

```

----------

## boltz78

 *Quote:*   

> hde: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

 

Hi, I got the same problem after upgrading my kernel to 2.6.21.r4.

I just added "pci=routeirq" in the kernel line of my grub.conf and the error went away.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *boltz78 wrote:*   

> I just added "pci=routeirq" in the kernel line of my grub.conf and the error went away.

 

Not for me.  Still happens sporadically.

----------

## belbono

hey .. I have the same problem

is there a working solution, meanwhile ?

----------

## gerard27

I've had the same problem.

Setting the bios to AHCI rather than "normal IDE" and installing 2.6.24-4 kernel

solved it for me.

Gerard.

----------

## belbono

I´ll try, but my CD-Drive an IDE-Device. As far as I understood AHCI is for SATA.

Might AHCI help here too ?

----------

## gerard27

Hi belbono,

Sorry for the late answer but I've been away for a couple of days.

My box is similar to yours.

I have a dvd payer and a dvd writer,both IDE.

My Harddisks are SATA and I also have the Jmicron chip.

Gerard.

Edit:In rereading the whole thread I am not sure you have SATA.

If your Harddisks are IDE the of course AHCI is impossible.

----------

## belbono

I think I finally found a solution for my problem.

I got the hint to exclude everything from the 

```
 < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

branch.

Insted of that I just included the SATA and PATA branch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
> 
>   │ │                                                 <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                                                                
> ...

 

This also provides IDE-support and up to now it works perfect for me.

Oh and I have a Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 and I'm still using the IDE interface for a harddisk and a dvd-writer.

----------

